# Will worm meds make a puppy whine?



## DaBearSox (Feb 25, 2010)

My GF and I got a German Shepherd puppy about a week and a half ago. She is currently 9 1/2 weeks. The first week was a struggle to ignore but we finally got her to stop whining in her crate at night and in her "area" during the day. 

She has had giardia since we got her...the first week she was on meds for three days and just went back to the vet yesterday and got the same meds for another 5 days. (I think they are the worm meds that work for giardia, not home right now so can't check)

All of a sudden she has become a whiner again...a 2 hour session today in her "area" The 2nd set of pills we got upped the dose by 1/2 pill and by 2 days. Last night was a struggle in her crate for the first time in 5 days. So I am wondering if these pills could be causing her to go back to the ways she had the first few days...

We give her the pill in the afternoon so it seems like it gets worse after...she seemed to be fine when she has to be alone in her area for about 2 hours when our work schedules over lap? She's got 3 more days on the pills.

Can anyone shed any light?

Thanks!


Edit: She has been drinking a ton more water


----------



## DaBearSox (Feb 25, 2010)

Well...I think I found an answer after a good time searching here are three websites that show dogs DO have reactions to Drontal...

This first one sounds exactly like what I am going through:

http://www.feverishthoughts.com/2007/12/12/roly-poly/

http://forum.dog.com/forums/p/30059/398817.aspx

http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/41054-previously-quiet-puppy-now.html


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

When you worm a dog, it may upset their stomach. It may make them need to poop more. It may make them poop loose. Dog not feeling well can mean dog whining.

Giardia is not easy to deal with and the dog will pick it up over and over if you don't pick up the dog poop outside and be sure your dog only drinks water you give him (potable water). Drinking from a stream etc. can result in picking up giardia.


----------

